# Quizmaster



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Uberschveinen has kindly stepped up and taken the reigns of the quiz.

He's been very busy over the last day or so configuring the categories, concocting difficulty levels plus he's even found the time to submit his first couple of tests.

Please head over there, have a go and show your appreciation for his efforts. http://heresy-online.net/quiz.php

All feedback and suggestions regarding this area of the site should be directed his way.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah i noticed "The Quizzler" tag, i was curious.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

That was about the only thing that worked. For some reason, I never actually became a moderator in code, and it took shenanigans aplenty for me to be able to do my job.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well we all appreciate the efforts you are putting into the site.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You can ask our new Quiz Master anything you need to Here

Good work Uberschveinen!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sure you'll make It a big success Uber with your sharp and witty ways! :wink: 
Congrats!


----------

